# "Server" PC durch Hardware Router ersetzen - Switch wo?



## Der O (19. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe hier ein Netzwerk mit 6 PCs am laufen.

Einer der PCs fungiert als Router für DSL und kleiner "Server" (kein wirklicher, Datenablage halt)

Jetzt soll dieser (immer laufende) PC durch einen Hardware Router ersetzt werden, wie sie ja schon für kleines Geld angeboten werden.

Frage:

Kommt dieser Router nun vor den Switch (an dem die 6 PCs zusammenlaufen) oder brauch ich einen Router mit 6 Anschlüssen?


Vielen Dank!


----------



## zerocode (19. Februar 2005)

Die Reihenfolge ist: DSL-Modem - Router - Switch - PC´s

 Es gibt aber auch DSL-Router mit integriertem Switch (meistens 4X, so daß Du trotzdem noch einen Switch brauchst.

 Es gibt aber auch schon einen Router mit integriertem Switch und ftp server- -hab so einen und nur Ärger damit.

 Gruß


----------



## Der O (19. Februar 2005)

Okay, die Reihenfolge beruhigt mich.

Nur Ärger? Oh jee, ich will das so einfach wie möglich haben, das Teil muss einfach seinen Dienst tun...

Hast du zufällig ne Empfehlung, was man für nen Router nehmen könnte?

Hab da leider nicht viel Ahnung.Sollte möglichst einfach und günstig sein


----------



## zerocode (19. Februar 2005)

Schau mal bei Netgear.de nach, ich hab mit meinem Netgear WGR614 (dem ohne FTP-Server) stets gute Erfahrungen gemacht, gibt es von Einfach und robust bis komplex uns störanfällig. Kannst du über z.B amazon.de kostengünstig ordern.
 Gruß Mike


----------

